# Mature story to come, very mature.



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Alternatively, you can replace inappropriate language with language more appropriate for our general audience, and remove whatever parts make it "very mature" and post it here, assuming that would leave the story intact.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Per the OP, the story is PG-13. Removed posts regarding moving this thread to the saloon for cleanliness and relocated to the stories and poems.


----------

